# Tv Sony Kv-29CL11E parpadea led 11 veces y no prende.



## moisesviso (May 19, 2013)

Veréis recientemente se me ha presentado un problema con mi TV de marca Sony con número de modelo KV-29CL11E y chasis FE-2 el problema consiste en que al darle al boton de power suena como se acciona el rele del tv. enciende el led rojo durante 1 segundo y acto seguido se oye como se desconecta el rele y tras volverse a conectar el mismo el led rojo se queda parpadeando continuamente en ciclos de 11 veces.

(de momento lo unico que he realizado por falta de tiempo ha sido hechar un vistazo global y a simple vista no hay ningun conponente dañado.)
lo más curioso de todo es que si se le insiste al boton de power (osea se pulsa el boton y al oír como se desactiva el rele se apaga y repetidamente se vuelve a encender el boton de power) pues haciendo este procedimiento el tv (aunque le cuesta) pero siempre antes o despues "arranca" y ya una vez arracando funciona con total normalidad y la imagen aparece con total nitidez y calidad por lo que descarto cualquier "cortocircuito" o avería en alguno de los deflectores... o transformador de línea.
¿alguien podría sugerirme dónde podría estar el problema? un saludo a todos y muchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (May 19, 2013)

Capacitores, fijate si no están hinchados, o el recubrimiento desformado.

Mide la fuente (en el capacitor de 160v que está a la salida de la misma), no sé en cuánto trabaja ese TV (no tengo tiempo para ver el diagrama), pero puede estar entre 95v y 123v, y hay mas voltaje, son los capacitores...

Saludos..


----------



## sal77ang (May 19, 2013)

Cambia el integrado  IC 601 de la fuente (MCZ3001D), ahí tienes la falla.
Suerte.


----------



## dantonio (May 19, 2013)

El manual de servicio de ese chasis indica en lo referente a mensajes de error a 
través del código del led lo siguiente: 11 parpadeos= jungle controller 8 Volt error.
Saludos.


----------



## sal77ang (May 23, 2013)

Lo de los codigos de error es cierto, pero tengo anotado que en dos ocasiones, los 11 parpadeos se solucionó cambiado el ci de la fuente.


----------



## dantonio (May 23, 2013)

Entonces la solución radicará en cambiar ese circuito integrado y dejar 
de lado prestamente lo indicado en el manual.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 23, 2013)

no del todo,yo que vos primero revisaría lo que dice el manual


----------

